# Weird Page Turns



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Sometimes on my Kindle Keyboard my page turns go from black to white and the turn is a little slower.  I have 2 books on my kindle atm (I have OCD when it comes to stuff like that) and I have 3.3 firmware....I am wondering if this is a known issue and something I shouldn't worry about or something I should call Kindle CS about...I have a gelaskin on my Kindle that if I take it off it won't go on another its on its last leg when it comes to reapply and I really don't want to have to get a replacement.  

Does anyone else ever have this issue and if so is there a way to resolve it?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My recollection is that one of the updates had an algorithm to optimize page turns while minimizing ghosting and power consumption.  So there's usually nothing noticeable on a page turn but every 3rd or 4th one there's a 'flash' that makes sure there's no ghosting.

BTW, moving this to Tips Trick and Troubleshooting. . . .the folks that check in there might have better information or other ideas.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

I've noticed on my K3 that it slows up on all the functions after about a week or so of use - I just restart it and that solves the problem - until the next time!


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

Mine is doing it every time I sit down and read.  It starts doing it then stops doing it randomly.  I see a flash each time I change the page but normally its a black flash and it changes the page quickly.  What my Kindle is doing now is when it changes pages its white and it goes slower!


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Since you only have two books on it, I'd try resetting to factory defaults which will clear off all info from the Kindle.  Then you can put your books back on through the archive.


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

My guess is that in fact the page change is the same as normal ( as far as I can see it actually flashes inverse ie negative images of the current and next page, possibly with a blank page in between) but it is slower than usual and so you are seeing the different images when you normally just see black.

Why is it slower? In my experience, cold is the most common cause. I've no idea what the weather is in Iowa right now, but I do know if my Kindle is cold (eg has been sat on the bedside table overnight) then the page changes are slow, then as it warms up they gradually get faster.

Bizarrely, hot can also have the same effect (not a problem here in the UK)!

It could also be that the Kindle is busy at the time (indexing for instance).

If it goes back to normal after a short while I wouldn't worry about it.



Ann in Arlington said:


> My recollection is that one of the updates had an algorithm to optimize page turns while minimizing ghosting and power consumption. So there's usually nothing noticeable on a page turn but every 3rd or 4th one there's a 'flash' that makes sure there's no ghosting.


K4 and Touch only AFAIK - it was how they claimed the new ones were "faster". The Keyboard refreshes every page change.


----------



## IowaGuy (Jan 31, 2012)

I have a gelaskin on it so I am wondering if maybe that is causing the unit to get a little hot. It does it off and on and not all the time.  I am guessing that the kindle is just doing something at the time.  If I turn it off aned on again it will stop doing it for a bit.  I have just gotten used to it now though and am not even concerned with it anymore lol.  I just wanted to see if it was normal


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Yes, heat can cause the same problem. Page changes seem to be fastest at a normal room temperature, and slower if it's significantly hotter or cooler. 

It does sound to me like your Kindle is behaving normally and doesn't have a fault. As you say, it's something you get used to after a while!


----------

